# gittiğinde çok ağladım, ama olanlardan sonra...



## FlyingBird

*gittiğinde çok ağladım, ama olanlardan sonra iyi ki gitmiş dedim. Yanımda 
olaydın şimdi mezarına bakıp ağlıyor olacaktım.
*

1.)Why does it say 'iyi ki gitmiş dedim' and not 'iyi ki gitti dedim'?
Could you explain me literaly what suffix miş mean in this case?


2.)Also why 'yanımda olaydın' and not 'yanımda olsaydın'?
is it possible to say 'yanımda olsaydın' and what is difference? i really can't understand difference between them.


3.) Why does it say 'çok ağladım' and not 'çok ağlıyordum'? Are they same?
cause i know what is difference between 'yaptım' and 'yapıyordum' but it's not same case with ağlamak?


çok teşekkür ederim


----------



## omnilingua98

Hello. I hope these will help you:

1) "di" is used when you witnessed something. You should be there, you should hear or touch or see and you should be witnessed the incident in a way or you saw it later than others).
However, "miş" has a sense of having heard or learned something. For example;
-Geçen gün kaza oldu. (You WITNESSED the accident, you heard the crash sound, you saw the cars)
-Geçen gün kaza olmuş.(You HAVENT WITNESSED the accident. You havent heard the noise, you havent seen the cars but you heard it or learned it from someone else)
If I were a translator, I would translate it like this : I heard that an accident has happened.( This would be the most accurate tranlation of the sentence).
If we look at your sentence, we will obviously understand that the person who said this, hasn't witnessed the other person's death moment. He  learned it or he sawit later.

2) Actually, I couldn't see any difference between the words. But in my opinion, saying "olaydın" is something that is used in parts of Middle and East Anatolia. Because, in those parts, people do not follow the linguistic rules that you are taught in your grammar books. Your grammar books are totally based on İstanbul dialect which you use in most of the cities. However, in rural areas people use a grammar that follows totally different grammar rules. This differences can be verb endings, accents, some word endings and few vocabulary. But dont worry, if you are not thinking of living in rural parts of Turkey, there isn't even a slightest necessity to learn these.(Even I dont speak or do these things, I just understand them). 

3) You can take it as it is in English. 
After he had passed away, I cried a lot.
After he had passed, I was crying a lot.
In my opinion, the first one,(cried, ağladım) is much more precise in the meaning that the person has finished the crying process completely. And then, he didnt cry anymore.

I wish you dont get bored with all these unnecessary explanations but the answers are these. If there aremore of your questions, I will answer them all


----------



## Black4blue

1) I don't know why, but_ "İyi ki ...."_ phrase is usually used with _"-miş" _form.
2) _Olaydım_ is colloquial form of _olsaydım_._ (geleydim, gideydin, yapaydı...) _There is nor difference.
3) If we say _"Gittiğinde çok ağlıyordum."_ which means _"I was crying when he left."_, it would mean that we started crying before he left and we kept crying after he left too. And that would make no sense.


----------



## Rtnndcl

I want to say something about the 2nd question and the answers.. in this  example the usage of "olaydın" is colloquial but there is also a formal  usage of "olaydın,olasın etc" which can be found in grammar books   it's not well explained but you can check this out (wikipedia optative mood,there is a section for Turkish optative mood) to be sure that it's  also belongs to İstanbul dialect and so the grammar.

"olsaydın and olaydın" can be used for both same and different meanings..it depends on the sentence..
"olaydın " can ONLY be used to express desire but "olsaydın" can be used for both desire and condition..
So if you use "olaydın..." in a conditional clause,it's colloquial and I am agree with this..
But if you use it to express a desire it's totally true and it's the main function of "ola,olayım,olaydın.."

Sorry,if I made mistakes


----------



## omnilingua98

Sorry, in my daily life I never use this optative mood. I just sometimes say "geleyim,gideyim,etc.". So, I just made it up by thinking that there is a kind of giving a condition. Like:
".......olaydın(olsaydın),böyle olmazdı." Sorry again for wrong information.


----------



## Rtnndcl

In this condition your answer is totally true,I just wanted to add some information in addition to yours..

Merhaba umarım düzeltme yaparken rencide edici bir tavrım olmamıştır,kitaplarda bulabilirsiniz derken direk sözünüze atıfta bulunma niyetim yoktu.. Bazen ayrıntıya takılabiliyorum da..


----------

